# Ann Coulter, no...Peter singer, yes...



## billc (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, this is the world we now live in.  Ann Coulter is blocked from speaking, but a guy who believes in sex with animals is welcomed...

http://dailycaller.com/2012/11/17/a...y-welcomes-infanticide-advocate-peter-singer/



> After effectively barring conservative columnist Ann Coulter from speaking on campus last week, the Jesuit college Fordham University welcomed infanticide and bestiality advocate Peter Singer for a panel discussion on Friday.
> According to Fordham&#8217;s media relations website, Singer, a tenured Princeton bioethics professor, spoke from 4 to 6 p.m. in a panel the university promised &#8220;will provoke Christians to think about other animals in new ways.&#8221;
> Singer has long lamented the societal stigma against having sex with animals.





> &#8220;Not so long ago,&#8221; Singer wrote in one essay, &#8220;any form of sexuality not leading to the conception of children was seen as, at best, wanton lust, or worse, a perversion. One by one, the taboos have fallen. But &#8230; not every taboo has crumbled.&#8221;
> In the essay, titled &#8220;Heavy Petting,&#8221; Singer concluded that &#8220;sex across the species barrier,&#8221; while not normal, &#8220;ceases to be an offence [sic] to our status and dignity as human beings.&#8221;
> &#8220;Occasionally mutually satisfying activities may develop&#8221; when humans have sex with their pets, he claimed.
> In addition to supporting bestiality and immediately granting equal legal rights to animals, Singer has also advocated euthanize the mentally ill and aborting disabled infants on utilitarian grounds.
> ...



Again, what is it with the left and Eugenics...they just can't let it go...


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 17, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Again, what is it with the left and Eugenics...they just can't let it go...



The Right likes Eugenics too. Prescott Bush and family gave lots of money to Cold Spring Harbor and other organizations.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Again, what is it with the left and Eugenics...they just can't let it go...



The thing is, you've identified a random academic who has a position you find outrageous--but in the GOP, the inmates are running the House of Representatives. Where's a Dem. politician saying things like this? And no, simply being pro-choice is not the same thing...nor are the Obamacare death panels (sorry, *D*eath *P*anels).


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 17, 2012)

Ann Coulter is more disgisting than an animal ****er.  Yep, that sounds correct.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 17, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Ann Coulter is more disgisting than an animal ****er.  Yep, that sounds correct.


I don't know... I wouldn't kick her out of the pen.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> I don't know... I wouldn't kick her out of the pen.



Ya mean "kick *him*" don't ya? :lfao:

Seriously. "Ann" Coulter's high school yearbook pic:
View attachment $coulter.jpg
:lfao: :barf: :lfao:


----------



## Big Don (Nov 17, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Ya mean "kick *him*" don't ya? :lfao:
> 
> Seriously. "Ann" Coulter's high school yearbook pic:
> View attachment 17414
> :lfao: :barf: :lfao:


I don't know Elder, that pic is still more feminine than any I've seen of Maddow...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 17, 2012)

Big Don said:


> I don't know Elder, that pic is still more feminine than any I've seen of Maddow...


You know Don, You are correct!


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 17, 2012)

Had another cruise by the ladies web-site.  Came across this:

http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/2012-11-14.html

Am I correct in interpreting the posts that boil up here at MT to mean that people like this woman represent the Republican point of view in America?  Because she sounds an awful lot like the BNP ... and that is not a complement.  Hard times for the many allow the extremists presenting simplistic 'solutions' to float to the top of the populist septic-tank; it's inevitable but not really to be welcomed.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 17, 2012)

Suke, on your next trip through town, stop by a bookstore and look at one of her books, would you?
Her first book is listed as three hundred and fifty some pages. Glance at the latter third of the book... it is all footnotes. When she says "X democrat advocated Y policy" she has PROOF, something lacking in most of her detractor's assertions.
While you are at it, pick up one of Michelle Malkin's books and glance at the back cover. Rather than glowing reviews from book critics you will find quotes from hate mail directed at her. Pay careful attention to how many of the "enlightened" left see fit to attack her race and gender.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 17, 2012)

Sukerkin, just read about anything either Coulter or Malkin has written and it will tell you all you need to know about either person.  Yep, they illicit strong responses, but maybe there is a reason for that.  They are indeed the top of the extremist right cess pool.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 17, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Sukerkin, just read about anything either Coulter or Malkin has written and it will tell you all you need to know about either person.  Yep, they illicit strong responses, but maybe there is a reason for that.  They are indeed the top of the extremist right cess pool.



Note that he neither denied the honesty of Coulter's writings, or decried the racial and sexual slurs directed at Malkin. 
Surprising? No.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Am I correct in interpreting the posts that boil up here at MT to mean that people like this woman represent the Republican point of view in America?



She used to be considered extreme even by GOP standards...now, I dunno.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Suke, on your next trip through town, stop by a bookstore and look at one of her books, would you?
> Her first book is listed as three hundred and fifty some pages. Glance at the latter third of the book... it is all footnotes. When she says "X democrat advocated Y policy" she has PROOF, something lacking in most of her detractor's assertions.
> While you are at it, pick up one of Michelle Malkin's books and glance at the back cover. Rather than glowing reviews from book critics you will find quotes from hate mail directed at her. Pay careful attention to how many of the "enlightened" left see fit to attack her race and gender.



If I get the chance I am not averse to reading her words, tho' if what I have seen on the Web, printed or video, is anything to go by I can't promise how much of it I can stomach.  The Right-Left dichotomy is not the point that strikes me about her, it is the underlying philosophy that is the real problem.  I don't want to Godwin this thread but the principles and views she 'fronts' for are the same ones that put our feet on a certain road that too many gave their lives to prevent last time around.

To my eyes, looking in from the outside, Ms. Coulter (and the party she purports to represent) is cut from the same cloth as this fellow; she's just prettier and a better speaker:

[yt]jnmFgqFohMo[/yt]

And this fellow is scary too because he bases his stance on a filtered interpretation of genetics but also couches it in a way that can get the unwary nodding {be aware that the volume takes a jump upwards when Russell Brand appears}:

[yt]wD-UggIYvLM[/yt]


----------



## billc (Nov 18, 2012)

Sukerkin, if you looked at her books you would see she is the exact opposite of the BNP.  The media here love to portray her as an extremist, but it isn't true.  Her latest book, Mugged, looks at the damage liberals have done to minority communities here in the states.  What they really hate about it is that she goes through the history of the democrats and how they have been and are still the racist political party and only jumped on the civil rights band wagon after the fight had been won, and they realized they couldn't keep minorities from voting...so they claimed credit for the victory to get their votes.  Ann Coulter is an American conservative who believes in the freedom of the individual, the constitution and the Bill of Rights.  Because she professes individual liberty, and doesn't back down when attacked, it makes her even more of a target.

Please, from that clip, the guy is a racist.  The left always uses racism here in the states to silence their opponents, and since Ann won't back down, they work even harder to attack her.

The holocaust deniers here in the states are on the left.  Ann Coulter is one of the biggest supporters of Israel and gets criticized for that from the left as well.

The attacks on Ann Coulter are baseless and used to try to silence both her and those who support her.  Really, read one of her books.  If you want to dispel the myth of Ann the racist, read her latest book Mugged.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 18, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Sukerkin, if you looked at her books you would see she is the exact opposite of the BNP.  The media here love to portray her as an extremist, but it isn't true.  Her latest book, Mugged, looks at the damage liberals have done to minority communities here in the states.  What they really hate about it is that she goes through the history of the democrats and how they have been and are still the racist political party and only jumped on the civil rights band wagon after the fight had been won, and they realized they couldn't keep minorities from voting...so they claimed credit for the victory to get their votes.  Ann Coulter is an American conservative who believes in the freedom of the individual, the constitution and the Bill of Rights.  Because she professes individual liberty, and doesn't back down when attacked, it makes her even more of a target.
> 
> Please, from that clip, the guy is a racist.  The left always uses racism here in the states to silence their opponents, and since Ann won't back down, they work even harder to attack her.


Dearest Sukerkin, As much as it pains me to say this, Billcihak, is r... ri... ri.. right. There I said it. I need to go lay down now.
Sean


----------



## billc (Nov 18, 2012)

Ann Coulter points out little tidbits like this, and it drives the left crazy...



> Because recent immigrants have no skills, they arrive in dire need of government assistance. Their desperation has been an enormous boon to the Democratic Party.





> Republicans' low-tax, small-government philosophy will eventually become popular with today's struggling Hispanics, but not before America is ruined with socialist policies promoted by populist hucksters so strangely beguiling to poor people the world over.
> 
> It's not that poor immigrants think differently about most issues from the rest of us. Try asking a recent immigrant:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2012)

So the impression given by the stuff of hers that I see on-line is not the same message as is in her books?  That doesn't make much sense, gentlemen .  I have watched videos of her giving talks and no amount of spin will change what I heard.

If one of you want to send me one of her books I'll gladly read it and, if my opinion of her is wrong you know I will say so ... but she'll get no money of mine.


----------



## billc (Nov 18, 2012)

Try a library Sukerkin, or look through it in a mall.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2012)

:chuckles:  I think you over-estimate her prominence outside of your own circles, good sir.  You are trying to convince me that she is not a fascist racist - the onus is on you to provide the evidence to counter what I have already seen and heard.  Send it to Bob with the cash to ship it to me and then we'll see.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  I think you over-estimate her prominence outside of your own circles, good sir.  You are trying to convince me that she is not a fascist racist - the onus is on you to provide the evidence to counter what I have already seen and heard.  Send it to Bob with the cash to ship it to me and then we'll see.



Ann Coulter writes about just about everything Right Wing that I don't like and I still found value in reading someone's views that went against so much of what I believe. It's good to pick up a book you know will piss you off, if at least to see how the ideas are actually put together. In the end, heaven forbid, I actually agreed with Ann on about 10% of what she said. Maybe that puts in the lunatic fringe...among other political beleifs...lol.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't disagree with that principle, Maka - it is the very foundation of rational thought to examine the roots of things, even things you'd rather not touch.  

The point here is that I will not allow any of my money to go towards funding something that, until it so proven to me otherwise, is tantamount to an attempt to resurrect the Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei on American soil (mutating the Republican Party to do so (history does so love irony)).


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I don't disagree with that principle, Maka - it is the very foundation of rational thought to examine the roots of things, even things you'd rather not touch.
> 
> The point here is that I will not allow any of my money to go towards funding something that, until it so proven to me otherwise, is tantamount to an attempt to resurrect the Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei on American soil (mutating the Republican Party to do so (history does so love irony)).



The socialist public library makes is possible for you to learn without voluntary commitment. 

"Arbeit macht frei" Coulter is popular enough that maybe even England will have her in the card catalogue. Hopefully not...please disabuse me.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 18, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> "Arbeit macht frei"


Hey look ad hominem attack


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Hey look ad hominem attack



Did she support internment camps for muslims?


----------



## Big Don (Nov 18, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Did she support internment camps for muslims?



With a nazi slogan? No.
As satire? Kinda.


> David Horowitz, however, saw Coulter's words as irony:
> 
> I began running Coulter columns on Frontpagemag.com shortly after she  came up with her most infamous line, which urged America to put jihadists  to the sword and convert them to Christianity. Liberals were horrified;  I was not. I thought to myself, this is a perfect send-up of what our Islamo-fascist enemies believe&#8212;that as infidels we should be put to the sword and converted to Islam. I regarded Coulter&#8217;s phillipic (sic) as a Swiftian commentary on liberal illusions of multi-cultural outreach to people who want to rip out our hearts


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2012)

Big Don said:


> With a nazi slogan? No.
> As satire? Kinda.



History doesn't repeat itself, but it rhymes...


----------



## Big Don (Nov 18, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> History doesn't repeat itself, but it rhymes...


Apparently you missed this:


> I thought to myself, this is a perfect send-up of what our Islamo-fascist enemies believe&#8212;that as infidels we should be put to the sword and converted to Islam.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Apparently you missed this:



Watch "The Triumph of Will" and get back to me on Frau Coulter.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 18, 2012)

Context is a part of reading comprehension.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Context is a part of reading comprehension.



If a mirror existed for thoughts, it would be the most terrifying object in the world.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 19, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> So the impression given by the stuff of hers that I see on-line is not the same message as is in her books?



No, it's exactly the same.  Some recent book titles? "Slander", "Treason", and my personal favorite, "Demonic".  All applied to "the left" as a group without qualification or reason.

Ann is a red meat factory, riling up the suckers with **** I don't even think she believes (look at her personal history, it's pretty clear) in order to make money.  At least the actual fascists have integrity.


----------

